# Gryphon Group ?



## danny1217

Any experiences with them ? They contacted me yesterday, price list is too low for me for preservation work but I told them I would be interested in bidding and working with the repair/rehab division
http://www.gryphon3.com/
BTW....not really a new member to site, lost touch since site moved and re-upped to post this
Thanks for any input


----------



## BRADSConst

Danny, you should post another intro. :thumbup:


----------



## Cleanupman

They are a member of NAMFS that sends up a red flag to me.....There is an new article about them...NAMFS....should read it


----------



## MKM Landscaping

We have had some bad experiences with them.Its all FAS tenant owned work and they still use the same blue book from 1910.

Preservation is MCS,FAS,NFR,MSI.

Slow pay


----------



## danny1217

MKM, can you elaborate on bad experiences.... I'm not going to do the preservation stuff. Have you done repair work for them? They mention Repair scale -vs- bids in contract, and 30-45 day pay time. I'll suck it up on the 30-45 but 60-90 pay time aint happening. I'm stubborn enough to not do the work if they want to cut my bids down too low. I've grown accustomed over the last couple years to Wells fargo accepting my bids as is and paying in 2-3 weeks. looking into Gryphon to fill the gap while waiting for Wells properties to come back the end of April and the mowing season starts


----------



## MKM Landscaping

danny1217 said:


> MKM, can you elaborate on bad experiences.... I'm not going to do the preservation stuff. Have you done repair work for them? They mention Repair scale -vs- bids in contract, and 30-45 day pay time. I'll suck it up on the 30-45 but 60-90 pay time aint happening. I'm stubborn enough to not do the work if they want to cut my bids down too low. I've grown accustomed over the last couple years to Wells fargo accepting my bids as is and paying in 2-3 weeks. looking into Gryphon to fill the gap while waiting for Wells properties to come back the end of April and the mowing season starts


Bids where always cut,and I am not sure if I ever received payment before 60 days.When we where there it was alot FAS tenant owned work.Tenants never home,wanted me to be on call 24-7.I left them 9 months ago and have filed loses on the 15k they still owe me.


----------



## JFMURFY

Another Regional sitting on their arse... playin office jockey... no time for 'em.


----------



## danny1217

Got a call from them disputing MKM's post. Had a nice conversation for about 20 min. As we know, some folks have bad experiences while others enjoy working with same companies. I got 2-3 negative reponses about them, both private and public, thats enough for me to move along and not bother with them. Maybe they're on the up and up, maybe not, but I don't have the time or $ to find out. Really was just looking to fill the gap while waiting for Wells fargo work to come back end of April. They had no work for me right now anyway.


----------



## PropPresPro

danny1217 said:


> Got a call from them disputing MKM's post. Had a nice conversation for about 20 min. As we know, some folks have bad experiences while others enjoy working with same companies. I got 2-3 negative reponses about them, both private and public, thats enough for me to move along and not bother with them. Maybe they're on the up and up, maybe not, but I don't have the time or $ to find out. Really was just looking to fill the gap while waiting for Wells fargo work to come back end of April. They had no work for me right now anyway.


It's nice to see this forum is working. Pay attention Gryphon Group, and any other companies out there who think a couple disgruntled contractors out there will never affect you. WE WILL!


----------



## MKM Landscaping

danny1217 said:


> Got a call from them disputing MKM's post. Had a nice conversation for about 20 min. As we know, some folks have bad experiences while others enjoy working with same companies. I got 2-3 negative reponses about them, both private and public, thats enough for me to move along and not bother with them. Maybe they're on the up and up, maybe not, but I don't have the time or $ to find out. Really was just looking to fill the gap while waiting for Wells fargo work to come back end of April. They had no work for me right now anyway.


So did you use my name??I dont care any which way mr matt connonly is full of bologna and excuses.He thinks I own them money lol but yet i did the work and have the photos.


----------



## danny1217

MKM.... Gryphon contacted me looking for vendors, I asked for a price list,(which they sent), then I inquired about them on this forum.They called me after they read your post about being stiffed for 15K. Said it was not true...another contractor contacted me claiming they stiffed him as well. Not interested in going back and forth with them on who's telling the truth. Bye Bye Gryphon.The reason I use this forum is to hopefully make an informed decision on new companies based on others experiences and what my gut feeling is.
Usually "gut" wins out every time.


----------



## REO2Rentals

danny1217 said:


> MKM.... Gryphon contacted me looking for vendors, I asked for a price list,(which they sent), then I inquired about them on this forum.They called me after they read your post about being stiffed for 15K. Said it was not true...another contractor contacted me claiming they stiffed him as well. Not interested in going back and forth with them on who's telling the truth. Bye Bye Gryphon.The reason I use this forum is to hopefully make an informed decision on new companies based on others experiences and what my gut feeling is.
> Usually "gut" wins out every time.



If you don't mind - please post their price list?


----------



## BPWY

I've said it before and I'll say it again.



I strikes me as rather hilarious that these guys have nothing better to do than to troll sites like this one looking for claims that they then tell potential vendors that are bogus.

If they would spend the same amount of time trying to make sure their vendors and contractors weren't F-ed over by them they'd be a whole lot better off in terms of a good company.
Also eliminate the salary of the person trolling the sites looking for non flattering info about them, then they could pay the contractors more.
So many of these greedy get rich quick companies are skimming more off the top than what they pay the guy that does the work, and carries 100% of the liability for the job and getting paid.
To me that is just wrong, always has been.


----------



## JFMURFY

BPWY said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again.
> 
> are skimming more off the top than what they pay the guy that does the work, and carries 100% of the liability for the job and getting paid.
> To me that is just wrong, always has been.


 
My sentiments exactly... The only way to deal with them.... is Not to deal with them.


----------



## GTX63

When many a Regional has a short term business model, they don't care if they have honerable and qualified contractors; skimming is part of the model.


----------



## JFMURFY

The real funny thing about Regionals is they are making money without the liability or risk. Payment to sub's is contingent upon them being paid, and if something goes south..."hey we didn't do it...our sub did"


----------



## MKM Landscaping

I am just glad its working out for people on this forum.We alll should be paid.


----------



## BPWY

On the same note as my earlier post............... if you are taking good care of your contractors......... word gets out about that too.
And you don't have to worry about your negative image. You are unlikely to have one.


----------



## PropPresPro

JFMURFY said:


> My sentiments exactly... The only way to deal with them.... is Not to deal with them.


And when we all post our personal experiences here, less contractors have to deal with companies like this before their true colors are revealed.


----------



## newtothis

*Gryphon Group*

Just wondering if there are any "new" post about Gryphon Group?


----------



## PropPresPro

newtothis said:


> Just wondering if there are any "new" post about Gryphon Group?


Just out of curosity, why?
Are you considering signing on with them, but you just need to hear a little more before you can make your final decision? 
Or are you just wondering if they have changed their ways and swore off skimming from their contractors as a source of income?


----------



## Zuse

PropPresPro said:


> Just out of curosity, why?
> Are you considering signing on with them, but you just need to hear a little more before you can make your final decision?
> Or are you just wondering if they have changed their ways and swore off skimming from their contractors as a source of income?


His first post... maybe he works for Gryphon. just a guess..


----------



## All Island Handy

Zuse said:


> His first post... maybe he works for Gryphon. just a guess..


that is EXACLY what I was thinking !!!!!


----------



## newtothis

*Gryphon Group*

I am thinking of signing a contract with them. You guy's are sounding a little bit paranoid tho. I just need some unbiased advice as I do not have the time or money to waste on phony businesses. I have been a sub for over two decades and can usually smell a skunk a mile away, but this would be my first time doing any kind of pp work. I realize that no matter who I do work for its ultimately up to me and my staff to put in the sweat if we want to get the prize. With that being said I expect an honest days pay for that sweat. Any honest advice is much appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## BPWY

newtothis said:


> I am thinking of signing a contract with them. You guy's are sounding a little bit paranoid tho. I just need some unbiased advice as I do not have the time or money to waste on phony businesses. I have been a sub for over two decades and can usually smell a skunk a mile away, but this would be my first time doing any kind of pp work. I realize that no matter who I do work for its ultimately up to me and my staff to put in the sweat if we want to get the prize. With that being said I expect an honest days pay for that sweat. Any honest advice is much appreciated. Thank You.





There is usually a reason folks are "paranoid" as you call it. 
In the P&P world its not just because some one is nuts. 
There are also reasons why most of the "old timers" in P&P are no longer in.

There is hours upon hours of reading on this forum. If you still have questions after spending a few hours reading by all means ask.
If you have any other skills or access to any other work than P&P pursue that. 
After reading about all the guys that get stuck with 10s of thousands of unpaid invoices, or extremely late payments and read thru the pay rates 
ask yourself again if you believe you'll get compensated for your honest day's work doing this type of stuff.


----------



## RichR

I worked for one of the owners of Gryphon when he was in partners with a different Regional Company years ago. While prices were on the low side back then and also now with Gryphon, they always paid me on time and he and rest of staff were always good to speak with. They have been asking me to take on work as well, but the pricing does not fit my Business model at this time. If you can live with pricing I would say your safe to sign on with them.


----------



## newtothis

*Gratitude*

Thanks to all who posted ! Much appreciated.


----------

